# [SOLVED] Boot Priority



## MelissaC (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys, just built my first computer and I'm trying to reinstall Windows XP because when I try my current hard drive setup it crashes/freezes upon load up, which I kinda expected.

So I've got the Windows XP CD and I know that you have to change the boot priority/order in the bios so that the CD is first to boot. I've done that, saved it but it still loads the hard drive first? I've also tried booting a floppy drive up and all combinations where the hard drive comes last but it always loads up first?

Any thoughts on why this might be? Sorry If I've rambled and made next to no sense but my back is beginning to hurt lol.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Boot Priority*

Change SATA to IDE in the Bios.


----------



## MelissaC (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Boot Priority*



Tyree said:


> Change SATA to IDE in the Bios.


That sounds right, considering I'm using IDE and not SATA but err... how do you change that? :4-dontkno

Linky to my motherboard http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/content.php?S_ID=363

Ty muchly!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Boot Priority*

It is an option in the Bios but I'm not at all familiar with BioStar Bios. It can also be called Legacy Support or something similar.
Is the Windows disc an original or a copy? Try booting from it in another PC to be certain it is not damaged.


----------



## MelissaC (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Boot Priority*



Tyree said:


> It is an option in the Bios but I'm not at all familiar with BioStar Bios. It can also be called Legacy Support or something similar.
> Is the Windows disc an original or a copy? Try booting from it in another PC to be certain it is not damaged.


No it's a legit copy, I dont get any sort of 'booting CD' screen.

I was hoping that you would download the manual link :tongue:

Would it be the ATA/IDE Configuration? Options: Enhanced (Default) / Compatible / Disabled? :4-dontkno

You can tell this is my first effort :grin:


----------



## MelissaC (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Boot Priority*

Still no luck, anyone out there that could possibly help in any way?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Boot Priority*

Looks like you simply goto the Boot submenu / first option is "Boot Device Priority"

But I've never seen it setup this way...it's typically a matter of trial and error.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Boot Priority*



MelissaC said:


> No it's a legit copy, I dont get any sort of 'booting CD' screen.
> 
> I was hoping that you would download the manual link :tongue:
> 
> ...


I don't download any links. "Compatible" should be the right choice.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Boot Priority*

Here is something to look at in your manual:

*Main Menu*

Configure SATA Channels

This item allows you to control the SATA channel configuration sequence..
Options: Before PATA (Default) / Behind PATA

_*Note*_: I am not familar with this listing since I use mostly Asus boards and the manuals are different with this brand board. However, I would think this tells you to place it where you want the Sata to work. For example, if you want to have the SAta boot first, then list it as before PATA. If you want to boot from an IDE drive, then set it as behind PATA.

*Boot Menu*

*Boot Device Priority*
Items in this sub-menu specify the boot device priority sequence from the available devices. The number of device items that appears on the screen depends on the number of devices installed in the system.

*Note:* Set this for the following:

CDRom - 1st
Floppy - 2nd (if any)
Hard Drive - 3rd


*Hard Disk Drives*

The BIOS will attempt to arrange the hard disk boot sequence automatically. You can also ch ange the booting sequence. The number of device items that appears on the screen depends on the number of devices installed in the system.

*Note:* Make sure your Boot drive is listed here FIRST in this area.

_*Note:*_ Be sure to save before you exit when changes are made.


----------



## MelissaC (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Boot Priority*

Thanks for the help guys, but I've pretty much done all of the above bar Configure SATA Channels suggestion by tumbleweed. Just tried it now and it still doesn't work.

I was thinking, could I install XP on my hard drive on another computer, don't install any hardware and then slip it back into my built computer? Would I get any complications doing it that way?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Boot Priority*

Unless the other computer has the same motherboard/motherboard chipset and other hardware installed, then it won't have any of the correct drivers installed. In any case, if you can't get the boot order set, it likely wouldn't boot from the HDD anyway.


----------



## MelissaC (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Boot Priority*

Yayyy I fixeded it :grin: Someone on another forum suggested changing my CD drive to master and and Hard Drive to slave... and it worked! Thanks god for that.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Boot Priority*

Thanks for the update.


----------

